# Staatskapelle Dresden



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

This is one of the oldest extant orchestras in Europe. I've been interested in their recordings lately. They tend to have a great and distinctive sound.

Any fans? What are some classic recordings from this orchestra?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Eugen Jochum's EMI Bruckner cycle, and Wolfgang Sawallisch's Schumann cycle spring immediately to mind!


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Eugen Jochum's Bruckner with the Staatskapelle Dresden is superb. Rudolf Kempe's recordings of Richard Strauss' orchestral works. And Karajan's Die Meistersinger features some unbelievable playing.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Also Kurt Sanderling's Brahms cycle.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...............


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Staatskapelle Dresden is my favorite orchestra at the moment for Herbert Blomstedt’s performances of the Schubert symphonies. I find it wonderfully seasoned with a rich historic background.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> The Staatskapelle Dresden is my favorite orchestra at the moment for Herbert Blomstedt's performances of the Schubert symphonies. I find it wonderfully seasoned with a rich historic background.


I just bought this today. Very excited to give it all a listen.

I'm pretty familiar with Wolfgang Sawallisch's Schubert recordings with this orchestra. But I've become fond of Blomstedt's conducting lately (listening now to him conducting the San Francisco SO's Hindemith) and am excited to hear more of his Schubert.

He was director of the Staatskapelle for a while, no?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> He [Blomstedt] was director of the Staatskapelle for a while, no?


1975-1985.........


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Strauss: Orchestral Works- Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe.
Enjoy!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Giuseppe Sinopoli's Bruckner recordings with the Dresden Staatskapelle are worth knowing, esp. this stupendous album.










Enjoy.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Just remembered, if you like Wagner: Wagner: Tristan und Isolde conducted by Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Just remembered, if you like Wagner: Wagner: Tristan und Isolde conducted by Carlos Kleiber.


I'm not too big of a Wagner guy, and I also just bought Böhm's Tristan und Isolde with Bayreuth so I think my hands are full on that one. But I also recently learned Kleiber conducted Carl Maria von Weber's Der Freischütz with Dresden, so that one is on my list now. Love what little I've heard of that opera.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It's an orchestra with history and tradition and has been through many changes in the sound it makes. Are we talking here about older recordings or new ones? Anyway, I was wondering what others made of Thielemann's Brahms recordings with the orchestra? Some rate them very highly.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Just remembered, if you like Wagner: Wagner: Tristan und Isolde conducted by Carlos Kleiber.


Not to mention a complete RING, conducted by Janowski:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Enthusiast, the SKD sounds quite different today from the famous recordings of the 70s and 80s made in the Lucas church of Dresden , because it no longer records there . For some time, it has released live recordings from the historic Semper opera house in Dresden .
The stage of the opera house can easily be converted for concerts of the SKD and visiting orchestras . 
The Dresden church was much more resonant than the opera house , but opera house acoustics are still excellent .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ode an die Freiheit: Bernstein in Berlin

June Anderson, Sarah Walker, Klaus König, Jan-Hendrik Rootering

Symphonie Orchester de Bayerischer Rundfunk, Leonard Bernstein.

How can we forget this one!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 117973
> 
> 
> Ode an die Freiheit: Bernstein in Berlin
> ...


I wish I could, its one of the most turgid 9ths in the catalogue (but granted it is historically important).

Anyhooo, as far ar the Dresden Staaskapelle are concerned Sawallisch's Schumann Symphonies 1-4, Sanderling's Brahms symphonies and Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle are essential. Jochum's Bruckner cycle and Blomstedt's Schubert set are excellent but there are some other gems from Dresden (Suitner's Mozart, etc - can't think off the top of my head). I'm also a huge fan of Davis' Schubert cycle (which is just above Blomstedt's for me at the moment but that could change at any time). Rule of thumb is that if its a symphony cycle with Dresden it will at least be good but 9/10 times it will be excellent, especially if it was recorded before the 1990s. Dresden were one of my favourite orchestras as they had a power and suppleness that's evident in the majority of their recordings.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...............


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Isn't this the same Orchestra barenboim recorded Beethoven symphony cycle with? If so, then it has excellent sound quality and mostly superior renderings.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Barenboim's Beethoven was with Staatskapelle Berlin. He was made "conductor for life" of it in 2000. His Beethoven cycle is excellent and frequently played here.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Vaclav Neumann recorded Mahler's symphonies 5 and 7 with them; they are among my favorite recordings from that composer, especially No. 7.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Some definite winners assoc. with this orch. I especially like the Denon recordings.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

And


----------



## brunumb (Dec 8, 2017)

larold said:


> Vaclav Neumann recorded Mahler's symphonies 5 and 7 with them; they are among my favorite recordings from that composer, especially No. 7.


Are you sure they are with the Dresden Staatskapelle? I have M5, M7 and also M9 by Neumann, but all are with the Leipzig Gewandhaus. He also recorded a cycle with the Czech PO.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2019)

Excellent orchestra, one of my favourites. Other famous conductors with strong connections with the Staatskapelle Dresden include Rudolf Kempe and Colin Davis. Kempe did some very good recordings of Richard Strauss's tone poems, and Colin Davis was especially good with Berlioz.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> I wish I could, its one of the most turgid 9ths in the catalogue (but granted it is historically important).
> 
> Anyhooo, as far ar the Dresden Staaskapelle are concerned Sawallisch's Schumann Symphonies 1-4, Sanderling's Brahms symphonies and Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle are essential. Jochum's Bruckner cycle and Blomstedt's Schubert set are excellent but there are some other gems from Dresden (Suitner's Mozart, etc - can't think off the top of my head). I'm also a huge fan of Davis' Schubert cycle (which is just above Blomstedt's for me at the moment but that could change at any time). Rule of thumb is that if its a symphony cycle with Dresden it will at least be good but 9/10 times it will be excellent, especially if it was recorded before the 1990s. Dresden were one of my favourite orchestras as they had a power and suppleness that's evident in the majority of their recordings.


On a slightly lesser scale of historical importance, but important nonetheless, there's this Ninth from Prague in very late December 1989: it's not a first choice, but it's a decent performance...


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The Staatskapelle Dresden has been my favorite orchestra in the world ever since I first heard them play Bruckner's 7th Symphony in concert back in the late 1970s, during the Herbert Blomstedt tenure. Despite that I've not heard them play live in recent decades, they remain one of the reasons why I listen to and love classical music so much. In my view, the Staatskapelle Dresden has few equals, if any, in the music of Richard Strauss, Wagner, Weber, Bruckner, Mozart, Schumann, and Brahms. Historically, both Wagner and Weber served as the orchestra's director or Hofkapellmeister, while Richard Strauss maintained a close relationship with the Staatskapelle that spanned over 60 years. Interestingly, Beethoven wrote in one of his 1823 conversation booklets that, "It is generally said the Dresden Hofkapelle is the best orchestra in Europe." They also performed with or had works dedicated to them by Vivaldi (& his former student, Pisendel), Schütz, Mozart, Paganini, Mendelssohn, Liszt, Berlioz, Schumann, Brahms, Stravinsky, and in our own time, Pärt, Rihm, and Henze.

The following is a list of what I'd consider to be the most representative recordings by the Staatskapelle Dresden over the past half century or so, & I've listed them by conductor, and placed an asterisk (or two) next to my special favorites:

1. Rudolf Kempe--*The complete orchestral music of Richard Strauss: https://www.amazon.com/Strauss-Orch...s=Kempe+strauss&qid=1557265058&s=music&sr=1-2, I'd recommend that you start with Kempe's brilliant **Ein Heldenleben: 



. As noted, this was Strauss's orchestra: He had a close association with the Staatskapelle as both a conductor and composer that lasted over six decades. Being the official orchestra of the Semperoper, the Staatskapelle premiered nine of Strauss's operas, including Salome, Elektra, and Der Rosenkavalier. Strauss called them "the best opera orchestra in the world". He also dedicated his Alpine Symphony to them. From the standpoint of recordings, it's not insignificant that Kempe took over the directorship of the orchestra in the year of Strauss's death--1949, with his tenure lasting between 1949-1953 (although Kempe's association with the Staatskapelle didn't end in 1953). In other words, Kempe learned and experienced first hand the playing tradition that Strauss had instilled or cultivated within the orchestra, in regards to how he wished his music to be performed--a tradition that was still intact in 1949. (You should also try to hear Kempe's recording of the opera *Ariadne auf Naxos.) IMO, there is no other orchestra in the world that plays the music of Strauss better than the Staatskapelle (& those that would name the Chicago S.O. under Reiner, should consider that Reiner learned how to conduct Strauss's music during his tenure in Dresden between 1914-21).

One telling difference is that the Staatskapelle's overall orchestral balance is more transparent than either the Berlin or Vienna Philharmonic Orchestras, which allows the listener to hear all of Strauss's richly detailed and orchestrated scores in greater definition--which, when all mixed together produces the most amazing blend of orchestral sounds I've ever heard, and one that happens with no other Strauss orchestra in the world. Indeed, it was one of the most unique and unforgettable musical experiences of my life to hear the Staatskapelle play Strauss in concert, and I'm not even that big a Strauss fan! (except for his Four Last Songs, of course, & the song Morgen, and Der Rosenkavalier). The same is true for their playing of Wagner's music.

Kempe, *Also Sprake Zarathustra: 



Kempe, **Stravinsky, The Firebird: 




2. Kurt Sanderling--*Brahms Symphonies 1-4--one of my favorite Brahms cycles: 




https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Vier-...erling&qid=1557437033&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmrnull

3. Wolfgang Sawallisch--**Schumann Symphonies 1-4, and *Schubert Symphonies 1-9--both cycles are among my favorites. No other orchestra I've heard plays the opening of Schumann's 'Rhenish' Symphony with such force and vitality as the Staatskapelle, under Sawallisch: 



. Indeed, they play the four Schumann Symphonies to the limits of their extraordinary virtuosity. As noted, Schumann himself conducted the Staatskapelle, and they premiered a number of works by him. So the Staatskapelle can boast a long tradition of playing Schumann's music that goes directly back to the composer. In addition, Sawallisch recorded three *Schubert Masses in Dresden: 



, and https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Gre...esd en&qid=1557269246&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr and https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Gre...esd en&qid=1557269246&s=music&sr=1-3-catcorr --recordings that shouldn't be confused with Sawallisch's later more extensive survey of Schubert 'Sacred Works' on EMI.





https://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Sym...llisch+schumann&qid=1557269731&s=music&sr=1-1
The latest remasters were for the Japanese hybrid SACDs, which I'd strongly recommend.
https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Sym...QZAWSCQ329X&psc=1&refRID=5D339BK8QQZAWSCQ329X
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Com...nies+sawallisch&qid=1557269656&s=music&sr=1-6

4. Eugen Jochum--*Bruckner Symphonies 1-9, on EMI--available as a box set, or individually on EMI double fforte issues:

**



*



https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...staatskap elle&qid=1557270301&s=music&sr=1-4
**



*




If you listen closely, I believe you'll hear more orchestral details in the Staatskapelle's performances of Bruckner's 9 Symphonies, in comparison to Karajan's Berlin Bruckner cycle, for example (you might compare their 6ths)--as again, the Staatskapelle under Jochum offers a more transparent overall orchestral balance in Bruckner than Karajan's velvety thick, string dominant Berlin Philharmonic (as well as the BPO under Jochum); Haydn Symphonies 93, 94, 95, 98, on Berlin Classics.

5. Carlos Kleiber--**Tristan und Isolde--This is one of my favorite recordings by the Staatskapelle Dresden. As remarkable as Kleiber's conducting is, the real star of this recording is the orchestra itself. You won't hear a Wagner opera played more magnificently, nor an orchestra so consistently and astonishingly in tune--throughout the long duration of a Wagner opera:










Here's a link to the full opera: 




Kleiber's recording in Dresden of Weber's opera *Der Freischütz is equally great: 



. It's a shame that Kleiber never accepted the Staatskapelle's offer of a tenure--as they were perfectly matched & so great together!!! (Instead the Staatskapelle ended up with Giuseppe Sinopoli, who wasn't nearly as good a conductor as Kleiber, in my opinion.)

Due to the orchestra's close association with Wagner during the composer's tenure in Dresden between 1843-48, the Staatskapelle has long had a remarkable tradition of playing Wagner's music; which, in my opinion, is second to none. In addition to Kleiber's wonderful recording of Tristan und Isolde, here's a list of other Wagner recordings by the Staatskapelle:

Heinrich Hollreiser: Rienzi: 



Herbert von Karajan: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg.
Marek Janowski--the first digital Ring Cycle: https://www.amazon.com/Richard-Wagn...+dresden+wagner&qid=1557268669&s=music&sr=1-7
Donald Runnicles: The Ring (orchestral highlights) & Siegfried Idyll: 



Giuseppe Sinopoli: Overtures and Preludes: 



Giuseppe Sinopoli: *Wesendonck Lieder, with Cheryl Studer: 



Peter Schneider: Ben Heppner: Scenes from The Ring: 



Hiroshi Wakasugi: Overtures and Preludes: 




6. Herbert Blomstedt--His digital Strauss recordings on Denon, which, in some cases, I may actually prefer to Kempe's reference recordings--for the superior sound quality: such as Blomstedt's *Also Sprake Zarathustra: 



, & *Metamorphosen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9vyytOx1dk; *Schubert Symphonies 1-9: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ok-cB1bH2s; **Beethoven Symphony no. 9: 



 (there's another live 9th on Profil), but I'm not 100% on the rest of Blomstedt's cycle, as the interpretations can be a tad old-fashioned at times: 



, despite an excellent 5th*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y49C2UvGspU); **Mozart Symphonies 38-41 on Denon--terrific recordings; *Bruckner Symphonies 4 & 7** on Denon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npjpX3_lFzI; **Mozart Divertimenti: 



 *Mozart Flute Concertos: 



.

I should also point out that the Staatskapelle is highly regarded for their Mozart playing--under conductors Blomstedt, Davis, Harnoncourt, Schreier, and Böhm (along with Otmar Suitner, whose Mozart I've not yet heard). There was a time when the Staatskapelle Dresden and Salzburg Mozarteum Orchestra were considered by many to be the two finest Mozart orchestras in the world. Indeed, the Staatskapelle has long maintained a tradition of playing Mozart's music that goes back to when Mozart himself performed with the orchestra.

7. Sir Colin Davis--Generally, I don't recommend Davis's Beethoven Symphony cycle with the Staatskapelle--which I found surprisingly dull & disappointing; however, the Piano Concertos 1-5 with Claudio Arrau are excellent--despite that Arrau was in the twilight of his career & his difficulties can occasionally show (at least when compared to his technically superior earlier recordings with Haitink and Galliera). Nevertheless, Arrau's playing of the slow movements are especially beautiful and profound, and his musical interaction with the Dresden musicians can reach the sublime--especially in the slow movement of the 5th, which is the finest performance of this movement I've heard: 



 (though I likewise treasure Arrau's Concertgebouw 5th with Haitink); Schubert Symphony 1-9 (I've not heard this set, as I've been content with the other 2 Dresden cycles); *Mozart Symphonies 28-41: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3GL0MRkxvU; Mozart The Magic Flute: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwRwjlwB0b4; *Mozart Overtures:










8. Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Mozart Posthorn-Serenade, Haffner-Serenade, etc. (on 2 Teldec CDs): 












etc.
https://www.amazon.com/Posthorn-Ser...es den&qid=1557267678&s=music&sr=1-5-catcorr

9. Peter Schreier--Schreier's Mozart choral music recordings with the Staatskapelle are exceptional, especially his recording of the **Requiem, which, is one of the finest modern instrument recordings that I know: 



 along with the *Coronation Mass: 



 (however, I prefer Abbado's recording of the 'Great' Mass). Scheirer's equally remarkable **Bach choral music survey in Dresden--now issued in a discount set--is very recommendable, too (though I tend to prefer his earlier Mass in B Minor, with the New Bach Collegium of Leipzig: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Messe-H... sics&qid=1557430199&s=music&sr=1-3-catcorr):









**Christmas Oratorio: 



https://www.amazon.com/Collectors-J...r+dresden&qid=1557430256&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr1





10. Hans Vonk--Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A major, K. 622, with *Sabine Meyer:




, & Beethoven Piano Concertos 1-5, with Christian Zacharias, in classical, non-romanticized performances: 




11. Sir Neville Marriner--*Haydn Masses: 




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7935743--haydn-masses
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7935626--haydn-masses

12. David Zinman--*Mozart Piano Concertos K. 482 and K. 488, with Zacharias (which is also included in his superb discount EMI box set): https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...ano+concer to&qid=1557267044&s=music&sr=1-10

13. Franz Konwitschny, *Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos, with violinist David Oistrakh, on DG. I believe a 2008 Hanssler 'Profil' CD is a reissue of the same performance, but I'm not certain of it, as I own the DG recording:





https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Tchai...dresden&qid=1557268231&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr

14. Giuseppe Sinopoli: Strauss Four Last Songs, and Wagner *Wesendonck Lieder, with Cheryl Studer:













https://www.amazon.com/Strauss-Wese...dresden+wagner&qid=1557268669&s=music&sr=1-10

15. Jeffrey Tate: Jacques Offenbach's opera, "Les Contes D'Hoffman": 



 ;*Schubert's Symhony no. 9: 



 ;Beethoven's Symphony No.7.

16. Bernard Haitink--*Beethoven Piano Concertos 1-5, with pianist Andras Schiff, on Teldec--This is one of the finest Beethoven PC cycles made during the digital era, IMO:













https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...staats kapelle&qid=1557344508&s=music&sr=1-4

& Richard Strauss's Der Rosenkavalier, on EMI: 



, and Beethoven Fidelio.

17. Fabio Luisi: "Aria Cantilena", with Elina Garanca, and Strauss's Alpine Symphony--a recording that comes in audiophile sound*:





https://www.amazon.com/Strauss-Alpe...lu isi&qid=1557268869&s=music&sr=1-3-catcorr





& Beethoven's Missa Solemnis (on DVD): 



, and a Bruckner 9th on Sony.

18. Historically, Karl Böhm recorded extensively with the Staatskapelle, having served as its director between 1934-1943. His Strauss, Mozart, and Schubert in Dresden are well regarded: especially the Strauss* and Mozart operas that he recorded with Staatskapelle on DG. (Personally, I'm not always a big fan of Böhm's conducting, but will say that he was a more dynamic conductor earlier in his career than in the last decade or so of his life.)

*



*
























One Dresden tenure that I've not explored in depth is that of conductor Otmar Suitner, but I'd like to. Suitner recorded a good deal of Mozart with the Staatskapelle, which, as mentioned, the orchestra excels at. I've also not heard any of Christian Thielemann's recent recordings, but I'm uncertain about whether I want to or not, as I have concerns that the Staatskapelle isn't the orchestra it used to be--in comparison to the 1970s & early 80s, and I don't want to be disappointed, as I was with some recordings by Sinopoli and Luisi (although that may have been more due to the average conducting...).

By the way, I'd be remiss not to mention that trumpeter Ludwig Güttler's excellent Virtosi Saxoniae is drawn from principals in the Staatskapelle orchestra, and I'd recommend their series "Music for the Dresden Court"**, etc.:














In closing, here's a novelty: the Staatskapelle performing the music of Debussy under conductor Georges Pretre (who actually worked with the orchestra regularly, although I wouldn't normally associate the Staatskapelle with French music): 



.

My 25 cents.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^^Wow, amazing post!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Cadenza (Sep 24, 2012)

^^^ Yes! Phenomenal post above. Many thanks. I learned a lot. 
I can’t tell much difference (at this point in my listening endeavors) from one conductor to the next, but now I know why the Sanderling Brahms cycle is my go-to for a Brahms symphony.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

There's a Warner Classics box coming out next month with Giuseppe Sinopoli's recordings of Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern during his tenure with the Dresden Staatskapelle. Needless to say I will be purchasing right away.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...Good band!...


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

This certainly is worth a listen, it ranks top notch for any Mahler 2 recording:









Haitink's take on resurrection in memory of the WWII Dresden allied bombing. To prove his impartiality, Haitink conducted the same work in 1990 in Rotterdam (where I was in the audience) in memory of the WWII German bombing.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

^That is badass. I shall have to give it a spin. Though my hands are a bit full with Mahler at the moment. I keep trying to take a break from his music, but I can't stay away...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Josquin13 said:


> The Staatskapelle Dresden has been my favorite orchestra in the world ever since I first heard them play Bruckner's 7th Symphony in concert back in the late 1970s, during the Herbert Blomstedt tenure. Despite that I've not heard them play live in recent decades, they remain one of the reasons why I listen to and love classical music so much. In my view, the Staatskapelle Dresden has few equals, if any, in the music of Richard Strauss, Wagner, Weber, Bruckner, Mozart, Schumann, and Brahms. Historically, both Wagner and Weber served as the orchestra's director or Hofkapellmeister, while Richard Strauss maintained a close relationship with the Staatskapelle that spanned over 60 years. Interestingly, Beethoven wrote in one of his 1823 conversation booklets that, "It is generally said the Dresden Hofkapelle is the best orchestra in Europe." They also performed with or had works dedicated to them by Vivaldi (& his former student, Pisendel), Schütz, Mozart, Paganini, Mendelssohn, Liszt, Berlioz, Schumann, Brahms, Stravinsky, and in our own time, Pärt, Rihm, and Henze.
> 
> The following is a list of what I'd consider to be the most representative recordings by the Staatskapelle Dresden over the past half century or so, & I've listed them by conductor, and placed an asterisk (or two) next to my special favorites:
> 
> ...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Triplets said:


> I really enjoyed reading this. Thank you Josquin.
> Last week I had pulled my Kempe set of Strauss recordings off the shelf and played a chunk of them. It had been a few years since
> I had last played them and my system had gone through a few upgrades and they sounded so marvelous. I regularly play the Sanderling Brahms , the Blomstedt Beethoven and Schubert cycles, and as excellent as they are, I do think the Strauss really is on a different plane. It was glorious and idiomatic.
> 
> I do think your post gives short shrift to Blomstedt Schubert &Beethoven cycles. One can argues that the conducting is a bit stodgy here and there, but again, the Orchestral sonority and clarity has its own rewards.


 I'm all for the Blomstedt Schubert and Beethoven - my favorite Beethoven Ninth!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The Blomstedt/Dresden Schubert cycle is excellent, especially the Unfinished. The Sawallisch set is really good too. They might be the best orchestra for Schubert.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

comment removed


----------

